# Sawmill in MD owner looking to start a business



## James MacDonald (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had the good fortune to just purchase a 2011 TinberKing 200 sawmill with 410 hours. I have a small site of 24 acres, 14 of which have been logged, slash cleaned up and 4 ponds built. I would like to set up a small milling operation to fabricate materials to build a barn and fences, maybe a cabin for hunters on the property. 

Ultimately I see a business that could supply Native Hardwoods and farm materials to the area. I would like to find out if their is a person out their to help me further my Dreams, lets start a dialog. 

43 miles south to the White House, lots of trees around being sent to Pulp, and an opportunity to develop a business that provides logs for timber frames, wood for furniture workers, slab wood for home fire places, or what ever a Younger person might imagine. 

If I could find the right Partner to further my ambitions Who knows what we could do together. I would love to assign my asssets and resources and connections to a younger Sawyer to build a business in the forest resource utilization business. Let me know. 

Jim MacDonald Nanjemoy Md


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Jim,

I can tell you first hand that it took me 3+ years of hard back breaking work before I had the volume of business able to support employees. Even now 5+ years in the business can only support part time employees. Without the sales lined up you will find it challenging to keep a partner interested. I have learned that sales come in spurts it often is not a even amount each month so you need to plan on there being lean months.

If you are gonna be the man in charge you need to do several things

1) source logs
2) develop a business plan for day to day operations
3) develop a marketing plan
4) support the business financially 
5) educate yourself so you now how to select a quality partner. Trusting someones word with all your hard earned equipment can be like playing craps in Vegas.

Buying a sawmill is only the first step, you need oodles of support equipment and buildings to work from. I have invested almost $60,000 bucks into my sawmill operations and only 10% of that was into the mill itself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2014)

*Kevin's Rule On Selecting a Business Partner**:*

Just say no to partnerships. They can work for law firms but not for most small businesses. You will already have enough headaches - 99% of the time a partner will become your biggest one. Hire a young man and tell him he can use your resources to learn the business in exchange for his labor, and if he wants start his own in a few years. You benefit mutually without having all the entanglements of an equal partnership because they never remain equal. One of you will begin to feel as though you are the most important part of the equation - human nature. Even if you have to start out with a new "apprentice-employee" every few years your headaches will be much less than trying to find that needle-in-a-haystack, suitable, long term partner.

Just say no to partnerships.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kevin said:


> *Kevin's Rule On Selecting a Business Partner**:*
> 
> Just say no to partnerships. They can work for law firms but not for most small businesses. You will already have enough headaches - 99% of the time a partner will become your biggest one. Hire a young man and tell him he can use your resources to learn the business in exchange for his labor, and if he wants start his own in a few years. You benefit mutually without having all the entanglements of an equal partnership because they never remain equal. One of you will begin to feel as though you are the most important part of the equation - human nature. Even if you have to start out with a new "apprentice-employee" every few years your headaches will be much less than trying to find that needle-in-a-haystack, suitable, long term partner.
> 
> Just say no to partnerships.




I agree with Kevin on partnerships. Difficult at best!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## James MacDonald (Jan 31, 2014)

Greg,
Thanks for your thoughtful input. I suppose it was dreaming that while still working I could be building a business to retire into. I have lots of markets but they all involve making lumber I will use myself. At least with no sales I will not have to pay sales tax! Every time I have let others use my tools and tractors I have not been 100% pleased with their treatment. I personally have had my shares of scrapes that I had to repair.


Kevin,
I believe your message is probably right on target. On my way home from work I was thinking about renting out the saw, as I will only be doing weekend work. Thinking though, Do I want my name used when others use my equipment? What if the service performed is sub standard or unreliable? It is such a small world I am sure I will hear about it. Takes a lifetime to build a good reputation and some times only a rumor to destroy it. As I teach myself to saw, there is sooooo much to learn. I am finding this board to be very helpful. My machine seems perfectly capable of destroying itself if I make it. Very exciting!
Jim Mac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 31, 2014)

Jim, I'm not going to inundate you with all my limited knowledge all at once. That would take a long time, like 10 minutes over a couple of beers. But I will hope to be a help by replying like this point-by-point. You said two things that struck me:


I was thinking about renting out the saw
As I teach myself to saw, there is sooooo much to learn.
1. No. No. No. No. Do not "rent" or even loan your saw. If you have to do one or the other, loan it with a verbal agreement but never rent it unless you are a lawyer and understand the 3 basic types of law in the USA . . . . 
2. Teach yourself to "saw" as best you can. Then think about the other things you have mentioned. 

Hang on to your saw for now and just learn to use it. _"Every time I have let others use my tools and tractors I have not been 100% pleased with their treatment."_ Why would you want to rent your equipment before even knowing how to train someone with it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2014)

Sage advice.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2014)

Subscribed! Great topic and conversation.


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 2, 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## Patrude (Feb 2, 2014)

Best advice is: Do not rent out your equipment. No one values your equipment quite the way you do. Just visit a tool rental place and learn what they go through with damaged equipment. It might be painfully slow at first but going on your own might be the best alternative. Don't be afraid to show off your goods whenever you get the chance. If you can get to participate in a local fair or craft show it gives you a chance to show your product at reasonable cost. Places like your local bank, library, historical society. Almost anywhere people go. Look for a "farmer's market". Think carefully before allowing anyone to work with you. Liability can cause major headaches if a helper should get injured.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2014)

Patrude said:


> Best advice is: Do not rent out your equipment. No one values your equipment quite the way you do. Just visit a tool rental place and learn what they go through with damaged equipment.


That is a very good point! I should have thought of that as I was a tool rental service mechanic at the home depot for 5 years. I could tell you many stories of abuse, misuse, and just plain I don't care because it's not mine. or just plain ole stupid. I could go on and on and on. I just called it job security!


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 11, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> That is a very good point! I should have thought of that as I was a tool rental service mechanic at the home depot for 5 years. I could tell you many stories of abuse, misuse, and just plain I don't care because it's not mine. or just plain ole stupid. I could go on and on and on. I just called it job security!


There is a local tool rental place that calls itself "beat on rental" at least the expect the worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

